# Talken' Tegu!



## Dstrait (Apr 7, 2019)

Blizzard the Lizard, our 4yr Female BW Argentine Tegu, has made squeaking noises on rare occasions when she is scratching her head. I think it's unintentionally caused by bending her neck to reach the itch and huffing while she scratches. 

Anyone else have a squeaker?


----------



## Waters (Apr 8, 2019)

Definitely a no


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Huff and puff only.


----------



## Debita (Apr 10, 2019)

I just get the huff and puffs too..... My Argie is 2 yrs old now, never heard any squeaking.


----------



## DragonMarx (Jun 17, 2020)

Dstrait said:


> Blizzard the Lizard, our 4yr Female BW Argentine Tegu, has made squeaking noises on rare occasions when she is scratching her head. I think it's unintentionally caused by bending her neck to reach the itch and huffing while she scratches.
> 
> Anyone else have a squeaker?



My tegu does this as well!!!!!!! After a while of searching I finally found someone else going through this. At first I thought I was imagining it but it has gotten more pronounced over time. It always happens when he scratches his face with his back leg. Were there any developments after your initial post?


----------



## Dstrait (Jun 22, 2020)

She's shedding around her head and it happened again. My son heard a longer squeak than he'd heard before. Again this appears to be unintentional noise caused by bending her neck to scratch her head. She'd probably like a soak.


----------



## Mr.Magoo (Apr 21, 2021)

My female does the same thing, I looked this up because she just did it right next to me while scratching her head. She has done it a few times before. For more context, she is a 3.5-year-old argentine black and white tegu.


----------

